
Cidco MailStation as a Z80 Development Platform - colinprince
https://jcs.org/2019/05/03/mailstation
======
mindcrime
Hah! I've been on HN for a long damn time, and this may take the cake as the
single coolest thing I've ever seen posted here. I just ordered myself a
Mailstation (found one for $15.00 on Amazon), and am champing at the bit to
get my hands on this thing.

I'd started a project to build a Z-80 based retrocomputer a while back, and
frankly got stalled out due to being busy with other projects... so the idea
of a nice, inexpensive Z-80 computer that I can (mostly) just plug in and play
with is _very_ enticing. That it has a full QWERTY keyboard is just icing on
the cake.

And truth be told, for something that old I'd say it's pretty attractive
stylistically as well. Whoever designed this thing (from an industrial design
viewpoint) did a really nice job.

